# Tag Heuer Grand Carrera Chronograph Calibre 17 RS 2 LE



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Found a new pic of this excellent watch in a case now. Seems the diameter of the watch has changed according to Gemnation. It used to read 44mm.
I have also seen two reports the MSRP is $6700 and will be released in Dec. It seems like there would be alot more info available if it were to be released in a couple of weeks. Does anyone have any solid info on this watch? It looks like it is still a LE, although I have heard reports to the contrary as well.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

As with most models, the USA seems to be the last to get them. when the GC came out this year, they were seen in Canada well before the US had them.

My guess is the case size is the same as the regular cal 17 GC at 43mm w/o crown.

Beautiful watch but at close to $7k it bumps into some excellent competition.


----------



## alexisvas (Jun 25, 2008)

If this turns out to be a limited edition I swear to God I will hurt Babin really bad!!!


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

I will have to check back in with my local AD as there doesn't seem to be any concrete info out there, not that they will neccessarily be able to provide that.


----------



## Sly (Oct 3, 2008)

It looks to me that is the Calibre 36 RS Caliper who just won the "Grand Prix D'Horologerie de Geneve"
More info here:
http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=4098616&rid=0


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Sly said:


> It looks to me that is the Calibre 36 RS Caliper who just won the "Grand Prix D'Horologerie de Geneve"
> More info here:
> http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=4098616&rid=0


No, it most certainly is not. Completely, totally different watches. Hence the seperate names and look.


----------



## Sly (Oct 3, 2008)

At a second closer look,you are right,is not the same.


----------



## mickymouse (Feb 11, 2008)

alexisvas said:


> If this turns out to be a limited edition I swear to God I will hurt Babin really bad!!!


hi there,

I was in Hongkong some 3 weeks ago. TheTag dealer had the cataloge and dealer price list.. I was able to check out the price list and it said "...limited edition 400pc...." I believe.
I am hunting on that particular watch since almost half a year now... and still don't have it o|:-x


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been hunting this one for awhile now. Pretty much the only Tag I am considering, rest are Omegas and Breitlings. I doubt I will get a chance to demo the watch and am worried about it not being as big as I wanted or it looking really different IRL.
Just can't believe more info isn't available on this one yet.


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Update: Gemnation just changed their price. It wasn't previously listed, just the MSRP. They have it listed as $7,000!!

I'm definately out of the game at that price and onto Breitling.


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Was $7200 retail when it was LE. Now it is $6900 since it was decided it wasn't going to be a LE. How can it only decrease $300 going from a 1000/3000 limited piece to regular run-of-the-mill? Just way too overpriced. TAG has totally priced it out of range.
The kind of watches that are out there at the price point are a good bit out of it's league.

I was high on this watch...


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Noven said:


> Was $7200 retail when it was LE. Now it is $6900 since it was decided it wasn't going to be a LE. How can it only decrease $300 going from a 1000/3000 limited piece to regular run-of-the-mill? Just way too overpriced. TAG has totally priced it out of range.
> The kind of watches that are out there at the price point are a good bit out of it's league.
> 
> I was high on this watch...


Monaco LE Gulfs were not priced much higher than the standard Monacos back in 2007.

Also, the RS2, if priced at $6900 is still quite a bit higher than the regular Grand Carrera cal 17 which is $5700. While not an LE, it may be produced in fewer numbers.

I don't see what the fuss is about. Buy it if you like it, not because it's an LE!!


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe you would understand the fuss if you understood what I was saying.

I wouldn't, nor did I imply, I would buy a watch just cause it is an LE.


----------



## Connoisseur (Aug 20, 2008)

The current November issue of International Watch magazine highlights the Tag Grand Carrera Chrono RS2 in their 11 page piece "iW Guide to COSC Chronometers". They list the case size at 43mm and the price at "approximately $5,700". It is a very attractive watch but I would have to see it in person first.


----------



## dozer (Sep 12, 2008)

Sly said:


> It looks to me that is the Calibre 36 RS Caliper who just won the "Grand Prix D'Horologerie de Geneve"
> More info here:
> http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=4098616&rid=0


How much is this one? Under 6k?


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Expect closer to $25k.


----------



## Mystiqz (Oct 21, 2008)

does anyone know if this watch will come in a stainless steel bracelet? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bure82 (Dec 7, 2008)

nice watch but too expensive....at that price i think ill go for other brand....


----------



## gts_2001 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Just acquired this watch today!

*The US MSRP is $6,900. I was able to obtain it within one week of asking my local TAG AD to get one for me. As the posts have suggested, it is NOT a numbered Limited Edition as the original TAG Press Releases had suggested. Although a minor disappointment, I really like the watch and bought it primarily for the aesthetics. I have a large wrist and the band just barely fits the tension device in the clasp without slipping out. The AD is checking into a longer band for me. Unlike the picture posted at the beginning of this thread, the box does not have a place for an extra band or the little TAG plaque, only the watch and documentation. In general, the watch is lighter in weight than my other TAGs as expected. The back of the watch looks the same as all of the pictures we've all been drooling over, except that is only has the model number CAV518B and a seven digit serial number. I would gather that any RS 2 that has a xxxx/1000 or xxxx/3000 on the back is fake. So far, I am pleased with the purchase.

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Cool! Post some pictures if you can. The watch is Ti so it should be alot lighter.

Congrats!



gts_2001 said:


> *Just acquired this watch today!*
> 
> The US MSRP is $6,900. I was able to obtain it within one week of asking my local TAG AD to get one for me. As the posts have suggested, it is NOT a numbered Limited Edition as the original TAG Press Releases had suggested. Although a minor disappointment, I really like the watch and bought it primarily for the aesthetics. I have a large wrist and the band just barely fits the tension device in the clasp without slipping out. The AD is checking into a longer band for me. Unlike the picture posted at the beginning of this thread, the box does not have a place for an extra band or the little TAG plaque, only the watch and documentation. In general, the watch is lighter in weight than my other TAGs as expected. The back of the watch looks the same as all of the pictures we've all been drooling over, except that is only has the model number CAV518B and a seven digit serial number. I would gather that any RS 2 that has a xxxx/1000 or xxxx/3000 on the back is fake. So far, I am pleased with the purchase.
> 
> :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Nirvana (Aug 19, 2007)

Robert Knepper was wearing this watch in Transporter 3 if anyone interested. Not that attractive I have to say.


----------



## chippy (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello all,

New member to the forum. Just bought the RS2 and I love it. A little dissapointed that it is not an LE, but I have been waiting for this watch for a year! Possibly the slickest model Tag has released yet.

Chippy

my old beat up 2000 series (still runs perfect)
Carrerra GMT
Targa Florio
Monza
IWC AMG Ingeneuer
IWC Portofino
Panerai Radomir Black Seal PAM187


----------



## gts_2001 (Dec 27, 2008)

*Happy 2009 Everyone!

*Some of my collection (sorry for the pic quality - Grand Carrera RS 2 in upper left corner).










:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow! Very nice group!:-!


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Sounds like TAG went cheap on the box even with the large price tag. Would like to see some more detailed shots from the couple of owners.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

That's like my dream watch, besides the Caliper. Amazing. Love the little red details throughout and the use of metal in the face.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Noven said:


> Sounds like TAG went cheap on the box even with the large price tag. Would like to see some more detailed shots from the couple of owners.


Why do you say this?

Grand Carreras come in a nice wooden box. The one pictured at the beginning of this thread is likely for the Caliber1 which does come with an extra strap.


----------



## gts_2001 (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree with Wisconsin Proud, the Grand Carrera RS 2 came in a wooden box, just without the extra compartment for another band and the Calibre 1 box looks exactly like the one at the beginning of this post. 

:-!


----------



## AXi0N (Aug 26, 2008)

Nirvana said:


> Robert Knepper was wearing this watch in Transporter 3 if anyone interested. Not that attractive I have to say.


Does anyone have a picture of Robert Knepper and GC?

Thanks...


----------



## rhyno46 (Nov 28, 2010)

gts_2001 said:


> The AD is checking into a longer band for me.


Hi gts_2001!
Did your AD find a longer band for you? Did you end up with any problems popping the band out of the clasp? As it sits, the band is just long enough but the clasp doesn't grab well enough to keep it from falling off the wrist.


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

rhyno46 said:


> Hi gts_2001!
> Did your AD find a longer band for you? Did you end up with any problems popping the band out of the clasp? As it sits, the band is just long enough but the clasp doesn't grab well enough to keep it from falling off the wrist.


As, rhyno stated, the deployment claps seems to be plasticky and simple for a $7,800 MSRP watch. I am really shocked by the lack of quality in the clasp. Other than that, I finally got the watch after all this time and am pleased with it. It's a great watch and definitely not one you'll see on the street often. A good one to have in the stable.

Not-so-good phone pics.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the clasp is made of Titanium and therefore lightweight but strong. Far from plastic.......


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> I think the clasp is made of Titanium and therefore lightweight but strong. Far from plastic.......


Do you have one?

The clasp doesn't pinch the strap that securely. The strap can eventually slip out of the clasp, which makes it very dangerous and prone to just fall off the writs onto the floor.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

The clasp is tension or friction set to appeal to an infinite number of wrist sizes that straps with holes can't match.

Is yours slipping or are you just worried it might? If it is, maybe put a small piece of tape in the friction area to beef up the thickness of the strap so it holds more securely.

I know you'll say "I shouldnt have to do that with a $XXXXX.XX watch" but it is only a suggestion and it won't be seen under the clasp.


----------



## gts_2001 (Dec 27, 2008)

*rhyno46:*

Yes, my AD did get a longer strap for me. It is an exact match in terms of design and solves the problem of having a larger wrist. The strap used on the GC RS2 TI2 is the only one out of all of my TAGs with leather straps in which I've had to get a longer strap. For some reason, that design just seems to be cut shorter than all of the rest. My watch was an early release, perhaps TAG has changed their specs in later releases and solved this problem.

:-!:-!


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

gts_2001 said:


> *rhyno46:*
> 
> Yes, my AD did get a longer strap for me. It is an exact match in terms of design and solves the problem of having a larger wrist. The strap used on the GC RS2 TI2 is the only one out of all of my TAGs with leather straps in which I've had to get a longer strap. For some reason, that design just seems to be cut shorter than all of the rest. My watch was an early release, perhaps TAG has changed their specs in later releases and solved this problem.
> 
> :-!:-!


It's still a problem and the strap seems to slip out of the clip. Not the best design.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

Noven said:


> It's still a problem and the strap seems to slip out of the clip. Not the best design.


I have never had a problem with my strap coming out of the clasp, IMO it's very secure and I wear the watch without any concern of it falling off. Maybe your strap is slightly thinner than normal for some reason, or the clasp has excessive tolerances. If it's as bad as you say I would return it to the AD and show them your concerns, if the strap simply slips through the clasp then they should replace either, or both, under warranty surely.


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

axelf71 said:


> I have never had a problem with my strap coming out of the clasp, IMO it's very secure and I wear the watch without any concern of it falling off. Maybe your strap is slightly thinner than normal for some reason, or the clasp has excessive tolerances. If it's as bad as you say I would return it to the AD and show them your concerns, if the strap simply slips through the clasp then they should replace either, or both, under warranty surely.


I have been in contact with them and they said the long strap, which is only 1 in longer, is on backorder and will take 9-12 weeks to get. They will be ordering a new clasp as well and exchanging it with my current one. Service has been good.

For some reason it does just seem that this band is cut shorter.


----------



## Noven (Aug 22, 2008)

Got a few clearer shots. The watch is a looker and definitely unique.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Noven said:


> I have been in contact with them and they said the long strap, which is only 1 in longer, is on backorder and will take 9-12 weeks to get. They will be ordering a new clasp as well and exchanging it with my current one. Service has been good.
> 
> For some reason it does just seem that this band is cut shorter.


1 inch is actually significant in strap world. Great watch and pics.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Noven said:


> Got a few clearer shots. The watch is a looker and definitely unique.
> 
> View attachment 355640
> View attachment 355641
> View attachment 355646


That's Hot!!


----------



## Anmol Singhal (Dec 10, 2011)

hey, im already owning the watch but don't know how to operate it


----------



## Anmol Singhal (Dec 10, 2011)

can any one please tell me how to operate this watch..........


----------

